
Ask HN: What's the best metasearch engine? - avindroth
I want a fully customizable metasearch engine.<p>Which should I look at? (CLI might be cool for textual)
======
kujenga
This may or may not be what you're looking for, but you should check out my
company's product, Meta Search. Our website is
[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc) and our product provides a really
powerful search experience across a bunch of different cloud platforms as well
as local devices. Happy to answer any questions you may have!

------
qwertyuiop924
What kind of metasearch?

For web metasearch, DuckDuckGo has taken the crown from Metacrawler, and is
easily the best thing out there.

As for the rest... I don't know.

------
senthilnayagam
try [http://searx.me/](http://searx.me/) it is open source, also available as
a docker instance.

besides web interface it also offers RSS, CSV and JSON api. supports about 10
search engines.

you can query it in curl or write a simple api client with rest-client

